# Clown banned from Missouri State Fair amid outrage over Obama act



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

http://www.kansascity.com/2013/08/11/4404230/clowns-obama-stunt-at-missouri.html

Fallout continued Monday over the performance of a rodeo clown who donned a mask resembling President Barack Obama during Saturday's bull-riding competition at the Missouri State Fair.








Jameson Hsieh A rodeo clown wore a President Obama mask during bull-riding at the Missouri State Fair.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

I seem to recall plenty of George W masks being worn all over the place... gotta love those lib double standards.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

R.I.P. 1st Amendment.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

*KoolAid Drinkers should stick to punching their own Clown!!!*


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

http://www.opposingviews.com/i/soci...ervice-investigate-obama-missouri-rodeo-clown

*NAACP Wants Department Of Justice And Secret Service To Investigate Obama Missouri Rodeo Clown Incident*

The National Association for the Advancement of Colored People has called on the U.S. Department of Justice and the Secret Service to investigate a state fair where a rodeo clown put on a mask of President Barack Obama and the crowd was then asked if they would like to see the Obama run down by a bull.
"The activities at the Missouri State Fair targeting and inciting violence against our president are serious and warrant a full review by both the Secret Service and the Justice Department," said NAACP State President Mary Ratliff, in a statement according to OzarksFirst. "Incidents involving individuals acting out with extreme violent behavior in movie theaters, schools, churches, political appearances and outdoor events in general speaks volume to the irresponsible behavior of all the parties involved with the incendiary events at the Missouri State Fair."


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Mr Scribbles said:


> *NAACP Wants Department Of Justice And Secret Service To Investigate Obama Missouri Rodeo Clown Incident*


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I didn't realize it was racist to poke fun at someone for being an asshole. If they are no considered a protected class we're all screwed.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Typical liberal double standards....bunch of pussy crybabies Bush got it 10times worse.

NAACP calls it a hate crime....

http://stlouis.cbslocal.com/2013/08...ri-calls-obama-clown-mask-stunt-a-hate-crime/

Obama wears Obama mask on SNL>

http://politicalhumor.about.com/b/2...kes-surprise-cameo-on-saturday-night-live.htm


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

The usual high schoolesque drama of the race baiters.
I bet they'd shit rocks if someone wrote a nutty rag like this about their messiah:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1430321350


----------

